# <50 Class Contest> CLOSES MARCH 7th!



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh Heck Yes Everyone! It's Here!​
-------RULES​


Must Be Your Horse
Can Have a Person In The Photo
No Photos Off The Internet
Must Be Turned In By March 7th
Up to 5 entries, one per category
Have Fun!
This Is Only A Fun Contest, So Don't get mad!
I'll give out...
* 4 Edits To The Winner
* 2 Edits To Second place
* 1 Edit To Third
* 3 Carrots To Fourth
* 2 Carrots to Fifth

*SUBJECTS!!!*

_BREED CLASSES_

Quarter Horse
Paint/Pinto
Mini Pony
Thoroughbred
Haflinger
Mustang
Prewalski/Wild
Arabian
Clydesdale
Akhal-Teke (sp.?)
_DISCIPLINE CLASSES_

Halter
Showmanship
Western (General)
English (General)
Trail
Gaming
Jumping
Dressage
Western Pleasure
English Pleasure
_AROUND THE BARN CLASSES_

In The Stall
In Trouble
By The Trailer
On The Cross Ties
In The Trailer
In The Stall
In The Pastures
In/After A Bath
Horse By/In The Horse
Eating The Meals
_HORSES BEIN' HORSES CLASSES_

Yer' Silly Pony
Horse In Motion
Horse Standing
Horses Eating Human Food
Frolicking Foals
Horsey And Human
Horse Standing Alert
Hungry Horse
Neighing Horse
Bucking Pony
_OTHER_

Sillohettes
The Trail Ahead/Horse Ears
Group Of Horses
Tacking Up
Horse Fight
Doing Their Tricks
Rolling Horse
Bucking
Rearing
Strange Bond (horse and household/farmyard pet)

Happy Contesting!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

1) Silhouette -- I have so many of these! It's hard for me to choose!  -- me && Buzz
2) The trail ahead/horse ears -- Buzz
3) Horse standing alert -- Buzz
4) Frolicking foals -- Nelly and Newt!
5) Gaming *Not sure if this counts or not... if it doesn't then ignore it please!* -- me && Buzz


----------



## itsmeaghan (Dec 30, 2011)

1) Thoroughbred 
2)Jumping
3)In The Pastures
4)Horsey And Human
5)Rolling Horse


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

Quarter Horse







Western







Eating the meals







Tacking up







horse fight


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

Quarter Horse









Trail









Horse standing alert










Yer' Silly Pony


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

_BREED CLASSES_

Quarter Horse












Paint/Pinto












Mini Pony












Thoroughbred












Arabian












Clydesdale











_AROUND THE BARN CLASSES_


In The Stall












In The Pastures












In/After A Bath












Eating The Meals











_HORSES BEIN' HORSES CLASSES_


Yer' Silly Pony












Horse In Motion












Horse Standing












Horsey And Human












Horse Standing Alert


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

_OTHER_


Group Of Horses












Tacking Up












Horse Fight












Rolling Horse












Bucking












Rearing


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

Just want to make sure I'm reading the rules right...a person can only enter photos for 5 categories, right? That's what it sounds like and what the first few did, but others have me confused by posting so many.
Thanks!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Burump!
Gypsy: One photo per category, up to five categorys
Postponing the judging till the 18, so I can add more time for you to post up some piccos!


----------

